# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعات السيارات والمواصلات >  عائله رياضيه جدا !

## zizoYAzizo

بيجو 206















بيجو 207 جديدة





















بيجو 307  الجديده 2006











307 CC




























[/CENTER]

----------


## Amira

*مش كدا يا احمد بقي 

حرام عليك   

يا بني أنا عنية أتحولت   

العربية البيجو ال 207 دي مش طبيعية    تلوح بصراحة

إلا "هاو ماتش" دي يا أبو حميد - و بتقبل "كريدت"  

يا بخت "الأونر" بصراحة*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *مش كدا يا احمد بقي 
> 
> حرام عليك   
> 
> يا بني أنا عنية أتحولت   
> 
> العربية البيجو ال 207 دي مش طبيعية    تلوح بصراحة
> 
> إلا "هاو ماتش" دي يا أبو حميد - و بتقبل "كريدت"  
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههه معلش يا برنسيس حقك عليا ولو انى مش جايب حجات من بره كل ده ماشى فى مصر معادا العربيه السوده لسه نازله جديده السنادى ومشفتهاش فى مصر 207 
ومش عارف غير كان سعر العربيه ال 307 سى سى ب 175 الف بس هههههههههههههههههه وارحمى الاونر اتخرب بيته  :good:

----------


## bedo_ic

جميل يا أحمد والله 
الف شكر ليك

----------


## saladino

*مفيش عناية مركز بيجوووو

ماشى ليك يوووووووووووووووم*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> جميل يا أحمد والله 
> الف شكر ليك


تسلم ايدك يابيدو ربنا يخليك يارب شكرا على تواجدك وتشجيعك  ::hop::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *مفيش عناية مركز بيجوووو
> 
> ماشى ليك يوووووووووووووووم*


ههههههههههه معلش ياصلادينو فيه عنيا ماتقلقش على الطريق السريع اطلبهم هايجولك البيجو عربيه مش ساهله وانا من عشاقها  :good:

----------


## n3na3aah

مش ككككككككككككككككككككده يعني يا احمد حافظ علي احاسيسنا شويه  :No:   :No:   :No:

----------


## ضابط شرطة

*يا شديييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد



*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> مش ككككككككككككككككككككده يعني يا احمد حافظ علي احاسيسنا شويه


معلش ياغدير انا جايبهم اهو ومبيمشو فى الشارع العربيات دى انتى بس حساسه شويه  ::no1::  
شكرا على التوواصل والمشاركه الجميله  :good:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *يا شديييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد
> 
> 
> 
> *


عندك حق يازبوط هيا قطعت قلبى والله هههههههههههههههههه شكرا ياجميل منور القاعه  :good:

----------


## عـزالديـن

*دى أجملهم  يازيزو   

صغيرة وإقتصادية وشكلها جميل وإنسيابى وسعرها مقبول 

*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> [B][COLOR="Navy"]دى أجملهم  يازيزو   
> 
> صغيرة وإقتصادية وشكلها جميل وإنسيابى وسعرها مقبول


معاك حق انا عن نفسى عاشق للبيجو وبردو عجبانى ال 206 والباقى كله حقيقى يهبل بس دى فعلا الى سعرها نوعا ما مقبول التانى بقى ممكن اتعامل فى بى ام على طول ههههههههههه  ربنا يسهل بس 
شكرا ياجميل على تواجدك

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*
حلوين البيجوهات دوول ..

تكرم عينك يا زيكو ..


*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *
> حلوين البيجوهات دوول ..
> 
> تكرم عينك يا زيكو ..
> 
> 
> *


ههههههههههههههههههه دول اولادى هههههههههههه ربنا يكرمك ياهشام عقبالنا ومانمتلك عربيه منهم باذن الله  :good:   ::hop::

----------


## بنت مصر

التلاتة الاولانيين الفضي والسوداء والحمراء  
حلوين أوي يا زيزو وشكلهم حريمي جدا

----------


## أم أحمد

دي بقي رهيبة اوي يا زيزو
ايه الروعة دي كلها
مستنية واحدة بالبريد السريع بسرعة لو سمحت ههههههههه

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> التلاتة الاولانيين الفضي والسوداء والحمراء  
> حلوين أوي يا زيزو وشكلهم حريمي جدا


ربنا يخليكى يابسنت بس مش مشكلهم حريمى ولا حاجه دى اسود تمشى على الارض هههههههه
ربنا يكرمك ويسلم تواجدك الجميل

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> دي بقي رهيبة اوي يا زيزو
> ايه الروعة دي كلها
> مستنية واحدة بالبريد السريع بسرعة لو سمحت ههههههههه


ربنا يخليكى يا ام احمد انتى تامرى بس كبرى صندوق البريد شويه لان العربيه مش هتنفع تخش فيه ههههههههههههههه 

شكرا على تواجدك  :f:

----------

